# Possible lease critique



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

friendly bumb!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd say it'd be hard to tell if she is a good fit for you until you ride her. She looks like a fit, sane horse. But like I said, I'd like to see what she carries you like


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not that impressed with the video. She can jump, yes, but she looked to be fighting with the rider for her head.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What is your level of riding experience?

She seems pretty flat and on the forehand to me. Is it a free lease or...?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I am an intermediate rider in hunter on the flat but I have only been jumping for a few months. The lease fee is 750 dollars a month.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: $750 a month? 

Is that standard fare for where you are at?

She does not look like a $750 a month horse to me.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Yeah thats pretty standard for the barn i'm at right now. :/


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> :shock: $750 a month?
> 
> Is that standard fare for where you are at?
> 
> She does not look like a $750 a month horse to me.


Wow, no! That is a LOT of money for that horse. I don't know about where you live but I keep my own horse + extras for that much a month. You can easily get board+food+basics on your own horse for hundreds less here and I'm in Los Angeles!

That is a lot to pay for a horse that is not yours, not spectacular and might need work. 

Totally unrelated, why is there a big scary cactus in the arena? :lol:


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

The horse is cute... does your trainer recommend her for you?
Does the $750 include board? What all does it include? Generally a lease is 1/3 the horse's value. While I do like the horse, she doesn't impress me that much _in this video_. I don't think she would be the right match for someone who doesn't have a lot of jumping experience. (just judging by this one video)
I can't really tell if she is strong and doesn't have the best mouth, or the rider is too heavy handed. Or both. 
It won't hurt to try her... but I would look at other horses too.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> What is your level of riding experience?
> 
> She seems pretty flat and on the forehand to me. Is it a free lease or...?


I think she is jumping flat because she isn't getting much of a release.... :-|


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> The horse is cute... does your trainer recommend her for you?
> Does the $750 include board? What all does it include? Generally a lease is 1/3 the horse's value. While I do like the horse, she doesn't impress me that much _in this video_. I don't think she would be the right match for someone who doesn't have a lot of jumping experience. (just judging by this one video)
> I can't really tell if she is strong and doesn't have the best mouth, or the rider is too heavy handed. Or both.
> It won't hurt to try her... but I would look at other horses too.


It's a half lease and it includes board, groom service and 18 rides pre month. 
I haven't ridden her but when i'm ready to make a final choice on leasing I will be trying her and others. Which I will post as well. :]


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> It's a half lease and it includes board, groom service and 18 rides pre month.
> I haven't ridden her but when i'm ready to make a final choice on leasing I will be trying her and others. Which I will post as well. :]


Hmmm. What about other costs, such as shoeing and vet care? Who pays for that? I think that is a steep price for this horse.. but again, I am only looking at a short video. :?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am going to have to respectfully disagree with some of the other posters. 

What I saw in the video was a *very* made, very ridable Chidlren's Jumper. Perhaps the other posters were looking for something that would go more like a hunter? I like this horse very much, and I particularly like how adjustable she was and how she's taking care of the rider. She looks to be a great first show horse for the jumpers, to build a rider's confidence and show them the ropes. Looks like she's also capable of advancing under the right rider as she can clearly handle more height. 

$750./month is not outrageous for board + lease fee for something capable of doing rated shows. Show barn board in my area is at least $500./month, $250/month on top of that for an experienced show horse seems pretty reasonable to me. 

For a pleasure horse or a local show horse, yes, it's a lot of money. Horses capable of qualifying kids for indoors lease for lots more. 

If you like her when you ride her, and your trainer thinks it's a good fit, I say go for it. The great thing about leasing is that if it's not all that you expected or not working, you can always terminate the lease and go on to the next option. 

Good luck!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Several folks ninja posted in front of me; thanks for the clarification about the cost. 

Still think the horse is a good choice to introduce a child or junior to the jumper divisions. 

Will withold any other opinion about price as I don't know what's common in your area or in your barn.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Thats a normal reasonable price for my barn, It's an A show barn they travel all over the country and out of the country to show. Just about every person there isn't hurting for money at the moment. My parents want to put me on a horse that I can learn on and grow with until i'm ready to handle a more challenging ride. That said my family does not have a ton of money so 750 is a bit pricey. Thank you Maura for your input and thank you everyone else.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with maura...I would lease that horse in a second.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

maura said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree with some of the other posters.
> 
> What I saw in the video was a *very* made, very ridable Chidlren's Jumper. Perhaps the other posters were looking for something that would go more like a hunter? I like this horse very much, and I particularly like how adjustable she was and how she's taking care of the rider. She looks to be a great first show horse for the jumpers, to build a rider's confidence and show them the ropes. Looks like she's also capable of advancing under the right rider as she can clearly handle more height.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you... the price doesn't scare me. Now that it's not 2 a.m. I am thinking better and totally agree...... board at my trainer's was $750. 
I guess I was more concerned with the fact that it looks like the horse is a touch strong. I respect your opinion; that said, what did you think about that? Strong (ish) horse, or heavy handed rider? Or do I need to watch it again? 
The OP says she has only been jumping a few months.


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think $750/mo is outrageous. The area I am in now that would be pricey, but in my hometown in North New Jersey, that price for a horse like this would be incredibly reasonable! I would definitely find out about vet/farrier fees. Also, does the lease fee include lessons? As in, are any of your 18 rides per month in lessons, or are they all simple flat rides by yourself? If it includes lessons, then that's a pretty awesome deal!

She looks very cute and sweet, with a kind eye and very good form. I think in the video, the rider is not giving her the right amount of release, so she is carrying her head a little high and jumping slightly flat. That being said, she is jumping the height beautifully, and I'm sure with a little release she would be even more athletic and able! She doesn't look strong or out of control, and seems like a wonderful horse to introduce anyone to jumpers. I say go for it!!


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> I am an intermediate rider in hunter on the flat but I have only been jumping for a few months. The lease fee is 750 dollars a month.


 $750 a month? :shock::shock:
Wow...that's a bit much if you ask me. To lease a horse at my barn it is only $200 a month.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Leases near me almost never top $300


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hunter, I have to agree with Maura.

I also like the idea that your parents would like you to learn on a been there done that horse. Great way to start.


I do not think the price seems totally out of line for a made quality horse.



Side note - riding around a cactus can certainly teach you to steer well, can't it?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't view the video here at work, but will take another look from home this evening.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

BrindalBelle said:


> I don't think $750/mo is outrageous. The area I am in now that would be pricey, but in my hometown in North New Jersey, that price for a horse like this would be incredibly reasonable! I would definitely find out about vet/farrier fees. Also, does the lease fee include lessons? As in, are any of your 18 rides per month in lessons, or are they all simple flat rides by yourself? If it includes lessons, then that's a pretty awesome deal!
> 
> She looks very cute and sweet, with a kind eye and very good form. I think in the video, the rider is not giving her the right amount of release, so she is carrying her head a little high and jumping slightly flat. That being said, she is jumping the height beautifully, and I'm sure with a little release she would be even more athletic and able! She doesn't look strong or out of control, and seems like a wonderful horse to introduce anyone to jumpers. I say go for it!!


I have to pay vet/farrier but yes it does include lessons in the 18. You can set it up for half lesson's half free rides.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So it is a partial lease but you are responsible for vet and farrier?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Hunter, I have to agree with Maura.
> 
> I also like the idea that your parents would like you to learn on a been there done that horse. Great way to start.
> 
> ...


I like that my parents want me on a horse like that too haha and they don't want to drop 15-30 grand on a hunter then have to sell it when I start jumpers and buy a new one. They want me to learn my base on her and to start jumpers on her and when i'm ready we will start looking for a horse to buy. 

Oh and yeah those cacti are great for learning how to steer lol They really make ya look where your going


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> So it is a partial lease but you are responsible for vet and farrier?


Yeah that sounds about right haha. Her feet are done every 6 to 8 weeks and she is in good health but of course we would have a vet check done first.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, after a second look at the video, I see a horse that's very quiet and workmanlike, that keeps a good steady rhythm to its fences, is ratable and adjustable and is tolerant of a rider that doesn't seem to know how to sit and whose aids are primarily in her hands. I also see a horse that's very honest and jumps from a variety of distances. 

I will say that she also travels fairly hollow and inverted, and doesn't bother snapping her front in if she gets to a weak spot. 

It's also possible that she's a little cold backed and that's why the rider is staying up off her back; but I don't think so - I think it's a rider who's used to cantering in two point and riding off her hands. 

Overall, my initial impression of her stands: probably a very good, safe choice for someone who wants to start off in the Children's/Junior's Jumpers and have a good experience. I won't comment any further on the price since I'm not familiar with your area; but around here it would certainly be considered reasonable. 

I suspect folks who think it's unreasonable are either in an area with a very different horse economy and/or aren't familiar with the cost to lease a reliable packer capable of going to rated shows.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Whoever mentioned that the horse was flat because of the riders lack of release -- You're right! Good point, I had to re-watch your video. 

I guess I'm stuck in Montana-Mentality where even our quality horses don't get leased for more than 400-500 a month. 

If you check her out, let us know how it went!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

maura said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree with some of the other posters.
> 
> What I saw in the video was a *very* made, very ridable Chidlren's Jumper. Perhaps the other posters were looking for something that would go more like a hunter? I like this horse very much, and I particularly like how adjustable she was and how she's taking care of the rider. She looks to be a great first show horse for the jumpers, to build a rider's confidence and show them the ropes. Looks like she's also capable of advancing under the right rider as she can clearly handle more height.
> 
> ...


I agree with this ^^..around here $750 is not outrageous for said horse/services, and board at my barn is $525 a month, I guess it is just different prices in different areas. She seems like a good little horse to me. She looks very capable of advancing also. I think she would make a pretty good lease.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the critique, if I do go look at her it wont be till December/January ish time but were looking at possibles now. I will have updates if I do go look at her or I will post other horse's so you all can give me your awesome opinions


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

you are paying monthly more then what we baught my new mare for.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Hunter!
While I do agree that this isn't a ridiculous price, I feel like you could find cheaper for such a nice horse. I am a fellow Arizonian, and know what prices are like. Just had to add that hey, that's Twisted Tree! I have friends who used to board there and their mom had a horse there (Molly, Hannah and Alix B, if that rings any bell whatsoever). They also LOVED Janet. 

The horse seems nice, and if you like her, go for it. I just think that her price is high... but that's my opinion. I have seen many horses of that quality going on leases for about half of that, if not less. I happen to know of somebody who is giving their hunter/ jumper away for free, or even a free lease. PM me if you want any more details. I'll just tell you now that he's a been there done that horse.
Sorry for kinda trailing off... but she could turn out nicely for ya.  Good luck!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> Hi Hunter!
> While I do agree that this isn't a ridiculous price, I feel like you could find cheaper for such a nice horse. I am a fellow Arizonian, and know what prices are like. Just had to add that hey, that's Twisted Tree! I have friends who used to board there and their mom had a horse there (Molly, Hannah and Alix B, if that rings any bell whatsoever). They also LOVED Janet.
> 
> The horse seems nice, and if you like her, go for it. I just think that her price is high... but that's my opinion. I have seen many horses of that quality going on leases for about half of that, if not less. I happen to know of somebody who is giving their hunter/ jumper away for free, or even a free lease. PM me if you want any more details. I'll just tell you now that he's a been there done that horse.
> Sorry for kinda trailing off... but she could turn out nicely for ya.  Good luck!


Thats awesome! I love training under Janet! Were you at the Scottsdale season final? :]


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> I have friends who used to board there and their mom had a horse there (Molly, Hannah and Alix B, if that rings any bell whatsoever). They also LOVED Janet.
> luck!


 My mare is called molly too.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

rbarlo32- haha, the children's names are Molly and Hannah and their mom is Alix! lol 

Hunter-
I've personally never worked with Janet, but I've seen her a several Grand Prix's with my friends... and wow! She is awesome! I wasn't at the Scottsdale season final, though that would have been fun... right now I'm doing baby stuff with my horse, he's a great jumper, but I'm... not! haha He gets a tad bit energetic, and I'm still getting comfortable with it! 
Now, were _you _at the Scottsdale season final?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Haley- I was but just to support my team, I'm also still learning. So no rated shows for me right now.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Hunter- In total agreement here! I'm there to watch the rated shows... lol! I've done the Copperstate show once... but that's more of a schooling show, with a low rating... not sure what it is though. I'm sticking to 4-H shows right now. Certainly is cheaper, only $5 a class!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I think that is absolutely a ridiculous price for that horse. You definitely can find something much nicer for much less $$$. She does not look like a push button show horse that's going to WIN shows to me. She looks strong or at least resistant to the bit to the fences, and when she gets to them, she barely gets over them (as clearly illustrated in the jumping picture you showed of her, where her knees are just showing above the fence midway through her jumping arc). To me, she actually looks like a lot of work, and like she is going to knock a lot of rails. She is not stylish and even enough for a hunter, and not careful and clean enough for a jumper. Looks much more equitation to me. 

I would keep looking. I'm sorry, I know that's not what you wanted to hear.


----------

